# A glimpse of what it means to be an admin?



## Heretic Apostate (Dec 17, 2003)

Last night, as I was trying to drift off to sleep, I wondered:  What's it look like to be an admin (or even a mod)?  Does the board look different?  What are the screens like, when you guys do your duties (moving threads, merging threads, etc)?

I know I'll never be a mod (I've got the attention span of a hyperactive child on a sugar rush...), but I'm curious.

If you guys could post screenshots, even the better!


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 17, 2003)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> Last night, as I was trying to drift off to sleep, I wondered:  What's it look like to be an admin (or even a mod)?  Does the board look different?  What are the screens like, when you guys do your duties (moving threads, merging threads, etc)?
> 
> I know I'll never be a mod (I've got the attention span of a hyperactive child on a sugar rush...), but I'm curious.
> 
> If you guys could post screenshots, even the better!




The primary screens are virutally identical except for the addition for check boxes for closing and sticking threads, and an admin options drop box mainly for moving stuff.  There is a board maintanence screen.  It hasn't changed much since version 2.3.3 of the program - if you want to see it go over to www.vbulletin.com

Better yet, This test board allows anyone who visits it to have admin access.  So if you're really curious.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 17, 2003)

Michael's fibbing. In fact, our screens have small animated naked angels who sing paeans to us, and cherubim who play triumphal thread-browsing marches on silver trumpets. By accessing user profiles, we can find out what you ate for breakfast. And best of all, we never have any server slowdown - ever.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 17, 2003)

Lol


----------



## Greatwyrm (Dec 17, 2003)

PC, can you check my activity log and see where I left my car keys?  I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 17, 2003)

Pocket of your gray jacket.


----------



## Greatwyrm (Dec 17, 2003)

Whatta ya know!  Ain't it always the last place you look?


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 17, 2003)

I bet they don't wear pants either. Lucky Admins.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 17, 2003)

I wouldn't know.  I'm not an admin.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 17, 2003)

Check. No pants. The cherubim don't like them.


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2003)

Greatwyrm said:
			
		

> Whatta ya know!  Ain't it always the last place you look?




It had better be, GW.  _It had better be..._


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 17, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Michael's fibbing. In fact, our screens have small animated naked angels who sing paeans to us, and cherubim who play triumphal thread-browsing marches on silver trumpets. By accessing user profiles, we can find out what you ate for breakfast. And best of all, we never have any server slowdown - ever.





 no velvet seat pillow?

 i am SO disillusioned...


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Dec 18, 2003)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Better yet, This test board allows anyone who visits it to have admin access. So if you're really curious.



Cool!

I was once on a MUD that gave everyone god-level powers for a day.  Was rather boring.  Put on the weapons and armor, and you're as weak as a mortal.  Run around naked, and your fists could kill a dragon with one punch...  Or, with the given admin powers, you could kill and/or respawn a creature at a whim...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 18, 2003)

Do you have your own dimension where you can alter the boards so none of us know?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 18, 2003)

Wow - cool!

I gotta try out some of these other buttons!

What's "Purge" again?

-Hyp.


----------



## Lola (Dec 18, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _pure genius in .jpg form_
> 
> -Hyp.




This must be archived. It passed the "snort drink" test with flying colors.


----------



## mythusmage (Dec 18, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Michael's fibbing. In fact, our screens have small animated naked angels who sing paeans to us, and cherubim who play triumphal thread-browsing marches on silver trumpets. By accessing user profiles, we can find out what you ate for breakfast. And best of all, we never have any server slowdown - ever.




And as they ride down the processional way in their gilded chariot there stands behind them the dark cloaked, looming figure of Mythusmage asking, ever asking, "What was wrong with that thread anyway?"


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 18, 2003)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> And as they ride down the processional way in their gilded chariot there stands behind them the dark cloaked, looming figure of Mythusmage asking, ever asking, "What was wrong with that thread anyway?"



While away in the distance we see Blacksway running off with a toolbox in a mechanic's greasy clothes, headed for yet another technical problem that needs pummeling into a thick paste.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 18, 2003)

Lola said:
			
		

> It passed the "snort drink" test with flying colors.




Oh dear.  It would appear, however, your keyboard survived?

-Hyp.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Dec 18, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Check. No pants. The cherubim don't like them.




Those wacky cherubim.  They just love the round cheeks.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 18, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> While away in the distance we see Blacksway running off with a toolbox in a mechanic's greasy clothes, headed for yet another technical problem that needs pummeling into a thick paste.



Wow, that's conjuring up some really funny images in my mind!  Somebody should do a drawing of EN World with everyone in appropriate clothes and activities related to what they do here! 

Let's see....

Blacksway & Thomas Heretic running round in the background wielding spanners and screwdrivers.

Michael Morris before an artist's easel, designing a new theme.

Eric as a librarian off to one side, occasionally peering over to chastise someone gently.

Psion in judge's garb, delivering the verdict on the latest book.

Man, this could be a great scene.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 18, 2003)

I always wanted to be an admin in Everquest so I could wander around aimlessly, looking at all the levels and places that I would have never been able to go with my regular character.

It's like, "hey, I pay $10 a month for a game I can't even see half of!"


----------

